# Metal vs std head gasket.



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

The head gaskets that came off my engine - from a rebuild decades ago - were of the metal composite type. The new gaskets I ordered from Fel-pro are not.

Is it worthwhile to switch to the metal composite head gasket? The cost would be minor compared to the cost of fixing any problems that might result from a less "robust" gasket - assuming the metal composite style is actually more robust.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you talking about the steel composite gaskets like the ones from Cometic? Those are really nice and can be had in custom compressed thicknesses, if you need that. There's nothing at all wrong with the Felpro gaskets, properly installed. My last build, I used Mahle's - and will again this time. 
I'm not sure I'd say that the MLS (multi layer steel) gaskets are any more "robust" than anything else on most builds. Maybe so if you were running race engine compression, or lots of boost/nitrous.
If your heads and block decks are clean and flat, there's no reason that the Felpro's can't last as long as your engine does.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

One of the advantages of the Cometic's is that they can be reused.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Old Man Taylor said:


> One of the advantages of the Cometic's is that they can be reused.


Yes, if you're careful with them and a little lucky. The set I had, the first time I tried to remove them some of the rubber-like coating on the outer layers pulled off and stayed stuck to the head and deck surfaces. I was reluctant to try to reuse them when that happened. 

Bear


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I've reused mine at least twice.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Impressive. If there's a secret to making sure the outer layers don't stick and get pulled off the gasket, I'd sure like to know it


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I only use MLS gaskets on boosted or nitrous motors. For a stock style build they are not necessary. I personally wouldnt reuse any head gasket but i know some people reuse the mls gaskets without issue.


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

BearGFR said:


> Are you talking about the steel composite gaskets like the ones from Cometic? Those are really nice and can be had in custom compressed thicknesses, if you need that. There's nothing at all wrong with the Felpro gaskets, properly installed. My last build, I used Mahle's - and will again this time.
> I'm not sure I'd say that the MLS (multi layer steel) gaskets are any more "robust" than anything else on most builds. Maybe so if you were running race engine compression, or lots of boost/nitrous.
> If your heads and block decks are clean and flat, there's no reason that the Felpro's can't last as long as your engine does.


Thanks. I'm not sure what brand it was but saw it in one of the catalogs and wondered if it was worth it since that was what came out. I'm just building it as a stock tri-power engine so I'll just stick with the Felpro that I already have.


----------

